# GE Double Door Refrigerator flooding [merged]



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2009)

Woke up this morning to our one year old GE Double Door refrigerator having water pouring out all over our kitchen.  Has anyone else had this problem?

We are the most unlucky as a year ago we had exactly the same problem (we were in Maui, daughter panicly called us).  We got rid of the frig and bought this new one, and now....

Looks like $10,000 damage again 

Want to see if there are more GE owners with similar problems.  Thanks


----------



## Patri (Jun 10, 2009)

What was the cause? Ice maker stop freezing?


----------



## wackymother (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm really sorry you're going through this. What a nightmare!!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Woke up this morning to our one year old GE Double Door refrigerator having water pouring out all over our kitchen.  Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> We are the most unlucky as a year ago we had exactly the same problem (we were in Maui, daughter panicly called us).  We got rid of the frig and bought this new one, and now....
> 
> ...



Been there, done that. GE products came with the house - I replace them as they break after 14+ months. Thank goodness I have tile floors on a concrete slab. No damage at all.

Solenoid froze (mechanically, not temperature-wise) in the open position and filled the freezer with water. GE makes junk. Replace any GE product that uses water or lubricating-oil.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, this is NO fun.

Sorry to hear about this.

I have no idea about the how or why of this, but we have been pleased with our GE Washer/Dryer.  But I guess a story like this would give me pause before I need to replace our old faithful Frigidaire Fridge/Freezer.


----------



## Elan (Jun 10, 2009)

We have a GE Profile refrigerator (and uwave, dishwasher, range) in our house.  New in 2001.  No problems thus far with any of them.


----------



## judyjht (Jun 11, 2009)

Time to call the insurance adjustor and collect on your homeowners insurance.


----------



## Blues (Jun 11, 2009)

I've learned to really hate GE Appliance division.  We're in the middle of a full kitchen remodel, and put in a GE gas stove.  The contractor converted to propane for us.  Note that the conversion kit is included with the appliance, and is dirt simple.  You flip a switch on the regulator from the natural gas to the propane position, and you replace the little brass orifice on each of the 4 burners.  That's it.

But the flames were way too high.  The lowest setting on the "precision simmer" burner produced an inch flame, and burned everything.  So I called GE.  After voice mail h3ll (of course), I got a service rep and explained the problem.
"Was it installed by a GE qualified technician?"
"It was installed by my contractor, so I assume he's qualified."
"Well, if he's not GE certified, we can't give him any information."
"You mean that if he calls to ask how to adjust this thing, you won't talk to him?"
"Not without a GE certification number"
"OK, how do I get a GE certified technician?"
At this the lady gave me another phone number to call.
Called that number, talked to another CS rep.  Made an appointment to have their technician out to look at the problem.
"Since it was just installed yesterday, this is under warranty, right?"
"Yes.  No charge."
Until she called back the next day.
"I have a question on your service call.  Was this appliance on natural gas or propane?"
"Propane."
"Oh, I'm sorry.  Our technicians are not certified to work on propane."
"But this is the number I was given yesterday.  I was told that *only* GE certified technicians can work on this appliance.  So who can?"
"Our technicians can only work on natural gas."
After escalating to her supervisor, the supervisor looking up regulations, and 4 phone calls in which I pointed out that *they* were the ones that said I had to use their technicians, I finally got them to send a propane qualified, GE certified, appliance tech.
"But you know that when you switched to propane, you voided the warranty.  The service call will be $100."
Of course I argued about that, but was defeated.  Paying $100 to get this thing to work would be better than sending it back (contractor threw out the packing materials; and the granite countertops were cut to fit this unit exactly).

So, after cancelling the first appointment, the technician shows up.  He was a nice guy, and adjusted the flame.  He told DW that he wasn't allowed to show or explain to her how to do it.  But she watched over his shoulder.  *There's an adjustment screw* underneath each knob.  Takes 5 minutes to adjust them all.  *This* is what you have to be a GE certified propane specialist to do -- take off a knob and turn a screw.

He apparently didn't charge us for this, though we're watching for a bill from GE.  He also thought it bogus to charge us for an appliance installed just days ago.

The hassle involved was incredible.  Probably 5 hours on the phone total, plus DW had to wait all day for a technician to show up.  Not to mention the blood pressure rise. All they had to do was print the location of the adjustment screw in the installation guide!

I hate GE Appliance division.

-Bob


----------



## janej (Jun 11, 2009)

We had this problem with our old frig.  I think it had something to do with the little hole at the bottom of the freezer to the dripping pan blocked by ice.  I don't know why it happened.  But once we empty and turn off the freezer and let it completely dry up.  It would work fine again for a period of time.  Eventually, we got tired and replaced the frig.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 11, 2009)

patri:  GE repairman couldn't come until Saturday -- even tho we explained water flowed out and begged earlier appointment.  This is Thursday, so we don't know.  Our wood cabinets have been taken apart and removed as the water went under them    Also we are a twin-home and water went into our neighbors.  The latest is that they see some mold -- oh geez!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 11, 2009)

judy-believe me, we have been playing telephone tag with AAA adjuster and after 5 phone calls finally connected this AM and she is coming tomorrow.  In the meantime we have three rooms of furniture sitting upside down in corners and cannot use kitchen for I don't know how long


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so stressed out right now that if GE refrig man comes on Saturday and gives me any lip -- I will show what an Irish temper really can come to.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you all for letting me spout -- I think I had so much steam come out that we have a new vent in the roof


----------



## judyjht (Jun 11, 2009)

Call your OWN insurance adjuster - not the Insurance company adjuster.  You will get much more $$ that way.  If you don't know one then call one from the yellow pages NOW!!!  They will come right out.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 11, 2009)

Judy:  We have AAA homeowner's insurance that covers flooding -- I don't think another adjuster can handle this -- am I wrong?


----------



## judyjht (Jun 11, 2009)

The insurance adjuster is working for THEM to pay you the least - your insurance adjuster will work for YOU to get you the most possible.  You will have to give them about 10% of what they get for you but it will be much more then you will get on you own.  It is like you going to court with no lawyer and the other person has one.  GET ONE.  Worth a call.  Pick a local one out of the phone book - Private Insurance Adjuster.


----------



## Stricky (Jun 11, 2009)

I can not disagree with Judy more.

Independent adjuster are worse then ambulance chasing lawyers. Once you sign with them you can not talk to your own insurance company regarding the claim. They will always make the numbers look like they made you money. They will get you the same money you would have gotten on your own IF you are willing to do the work. 

One great scam they always try to pull is they try to keep the homeowner in a hotel for as long as possible. Seems nice at the time until you realize they collected 10% of the hotel and food costs out of the final settlement and if they had 'approved' the work you could have been in your house months before hand.

Save your money. Use a good contractor and you will be happy.

Good luck with everything. This will probably be a real pain in the rear.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 11, 2009)

We deal with adjusters on property damage all the time. Get a contractor to handle every thing. Just pay the deductable. If you play contractor you will get short changed by the adjuster. We find all kinds of hidden damage with water damage that may get covered up and become a real problem if not addressed.

Also, spell check isn't working.


----------



## judyjht (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess we can agree to disagree.  I still say - get the adjuster.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the problem with adjusters/contractors is that people go with whoever is assigned to them (or someone they picked out of the phone book). A true professional will make an insurance claim a relatively easy and financially-neutral process.

Find a really good Realtor in your area. (Not a friend, or a friend of a friend. Find someone who specializes in damaged property.) That Realtor knows the right person to deal with insurance companies. Besides, the referral is free.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a GE buiilt-in refrigerator-freezer installed during a remodel almost 20 years ago.  Within 6 months the compressor failed.  

When I called GE service and described the situation, the service guy within 30 seconds knew exactly what the problem was, and what was involved in fixing it.  He said it happened all of the time.

As a repairman, he said he appreciated GE refrigerators because they provided a steady stream of business for him.


----------



## bobcat (Jun 12, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Judy:  We have AAA homeowner's insurance that covers flooding -- I don't think another adjuster can handle this -- am I wrong?



Watch out when you make a claim. Where we live, you make two claims and they look to drop you. We never hooked up the ice maker. We have two friends who had the same problem. There was a leak in the water line to the ice maker.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 12, 2009)

bobcat: yes, I am wondering if AAA will drop us.  We have been customers for over 20 yrs and carry them  for auto, home and a few other coverages.  We'll see.....


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 13, 2009)

*Need a lawyer's advice...*

Last Wednesday we came downstairs to find water pouring out of our GE refrigerator -- I mean really pouring and all over our kitchen.  We got the Flood people out and notified our AAA insurance.

Today the GE repairman finally comes and admits our two year old refrigerator had a faulty part that caused the major flood and turned us over to their Claims Department.

The extent of damage to our wood cabinetry and kitchen, dining room and family room floors is excessive to the point that our tile has to be pulled up on the whole downstairs; wall of mirror removed because of wet walls, all the cabinets removed so they would dry the drywall under it AND our townhome neighbor has dampness from this too.

My questions are:

1. How much is GE liable for all this damage -- which I am guessing will be in excess of $10,000?

2.  We are covered by AAA with $1000 deductible which we have paid.  Is GE liable to refund us that $1000?

3.  Should we seek a lawyer in addition to AAA handling the claim?

We currently have zero use of kitchen so we have to eat in our upstairs bedroom or a restaurant.  Is there anything called 'Inconvenience to owner' that we should know about?

Sure could use some advice here.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not a lawyer but can offer a personal opinion from an insurance standpoint

GE is liable for all of the costs associated with the defective part which caused the water damage including the property damage to your unit, and your neighbors, and your extra expenses generated because of the loss, which should include the costs of having to eat out, or if you need to obtain temporary lodging while repairs are underway.  

Your insurance policy most likely has a clause called 'transfer rights of recovery' or along those lines for subrogation rights.  This means that if AAA pays your claim they have the right to go against GE to recover the cost of the claim, and they will usually ask for the deductible as well. Ask your insurance company adjuster if they are going to subrogate against GE, and if you hire a lawyer to pursue a claim against GE if it will effect their payment to you.  

Also be sure to let AAA know about any extra expenses that you incur, or that might be available, because of the loss. They should be covered but AAA might not ask you about them, so be sure to bring up the subject.


----------



## M. Henley (Jun 14, 2009)

*Yes*

Excellent advice.
I was rear-ended coming north out pof Montgomery, AL.
Turned tghe matter over to my Fram Bureau Insurance agent, paid the $500 deductible, and when they finally settled with the rear-ender I got my $500 back from the insurance company.

Ask your adjuster about the additional expenses (eating out, etc.) as they should be covered.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 14, 2009)

jlr10 said:


> I am not a lawyer but can offer a personal opinion from an insurance standpoint
> 
> GE is liable for all of the costs associated with the defective part which caused the water damage including the property damage to your unit, and your neighbors, and your extra expenses generated because of the loss, which should include the costs of having to eat out, or if you need to obtain temporary lodging while repairs are underway.




I am not sure that answer is correct. First, was your refrig under warranty?  If not, I don't know that you have any recourse. Second, if it was under warranty what does the warranty say?  Most appliance warranties are limited to repair of the device itself and specifically exclude consequental damages such as the damage to your place.  Obviously, some research needs to be done before you can get an answer to your question.  You might consider writing to GE Customer Service and ask them to pay for your other damages.  Their response will let you know what they think they are liable for.  If you are unhappy with their response you might consider paying for a legal consultation to see if GE is correct or not in their assessment.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 14, 2009)

I think it will probably be fruitless to go after GE. They have the resources to simply "out-lawyer" you. Unless hundreds of people have had the same problem, a class-action suit is probably out of the question. (Although, two of us on one forum is probably a good indicator that there is a severe design flaw with their ice-making system.)

You probably will have better luck with your insurance company -- let THEIR attorneys go after GE. As long as the damage is repaired, it really doesn't matter where the money comes from, right?

Read your insurance policy cover to cover -- highlight the good stuff. Then run it by an independent adjuster. Your insurance company's adjuster is there to make sure they pay out as little as possible. You'll need a second, third or even fourth independent opinion.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 14, 2009)

Never had a problem with a GE device. They even sent me a manual for a 15 year old micro and over the phone instructed me how to use it.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 16, 2009)

judyjht said:


> The insurance adjuster is working for THEM to pay you the least - your insurance adjuster will work for YOU to get you the most possible.  .



Not true.  I work with insurance adjusters on a regular basis.  I find it rare when an adjuster is trying to short change an insured.  Are they going to pay more than the coverage the policy provides?  Not usually, and they shouldn't.

When a public adjuster is used they will get a portion of the claim payment as teher expenses.  So in fact it is possible to get less than you would have if you had pursued the claim yourself without their help.  

If you feel that a claim is not being handled properly contact the agent who sold you the policy.  That is what they get paid for - to know the coverages and provide personalized service.  If that is not being provided get a new agent.

Are there bad adjusters out there?  Absolutely.  Every field of business has people who don't know what they are doing.  But there are a lot of good ones too.  My experience has found that most carriers are likely to overpay claims than underpay them.

Sorry about the rant.  Sometimes it is just tiring to be in the insurance field business.   When was the last time you called an insurance professional because you were having a *good *day?  

Back to the topic.  Discuss all the facts with the adjuster and then make a decision if you need to pursue other avenues of recovery.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 16, 2009)

jlr10 said:


> My experience has found that most carriers are likely to overpay claims than underpay them.



You bet. After hurricane Wilma flooded my hometown, we were all dancing in the streets and singing show-tunes because our insurance companies were overpaying us, big time.   

OP, if you think you're getting a fair shake with your adjuster, great. But I'd plan on having at least three pairs of eyes look at the settlement.


----------



## Stricky (Jun 16, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> After hurricane Wilma flooded my hometown



Flood is underwritten by our wonderful government. I don't want to hijack the thread but most insurance 'rules' about settling claims make sense, until the government gets involved. Then it makes no sense at all.

I was an adjuster for years. My compensation had nothing to do with how the claim was settled, how many claims I settled, how much money I gave out or did not give out. I could pay for anything I wanted as long as I justified it. 90% of the time they are black and white decisions. Out of the 100+ people I worked with over my tenure none were motivated by anything other then honorable intentions (well of course there were the occasional crazy nut jobs but hey, you find them everywhere and they were weeded out soon enough).


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 16, 2009)

My advice is to be sure to keep impeccable records.  Keep your receipts for any additional cost you incur as a result of this:  Receipts from restaurants, hotel rooms if you need them, buying 'non-perishable' groceries, an inventory of food you've lost in the frig/freezer, etc.

This makes me nervous as we have a GE side-by-side and it's about 16 years old now--not sure how long this has been going on with this model.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 16, 2009)

Stricky said:


> Flood is underwritten by our wonderful government. I don't want to hijack the thread but most insurance 'rules' about settling claims make sense, until the government gets involved. Then it makes no sense at all.



Ok, probably a poor example. How about this instead:

After Hurricane Georges knocked down 1/3 of the trees in my home town, homeowners with damaged roofs, cars, windows and yards did the Charleston (with lots of jazz hands) because the insurance companies were handing out way too much money.  

I guess I've just never had much luck with adjusters. I always had to hire an independent adjuster to force my insurer to pay what I was due under my policy.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Stricky said:


> Flood is underwritten by our wonderful government. I don't want to hijack the thread but most insurance 'rules' about settling claims make sense, until the government gets involved. Then it makes no sense at all.



I get your point totally.  It is almost our duty as citizens to complain about "the govment".   On the other hand, we do actually have a "wonderful government".  Whenever I read the news about Iran etc., I just feel lucky to be living here.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 18, 2009)

Update:  We have elected to have AAA handle the case.  GE has been very non-responsive except for admitting it was a faulty part that caused all this.   AAA has relocated us to Marriott Residence Inn to stay while the demolition and tile removing is taking place.  Hopefully we are on our way to put in new tile, paint before we leave for Maui in a week and a half but so far AAA has been just great!!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 18, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Update:  We have elected to have AAA handle the case.  GE has been very non-responsive except for admitting it was a faulty part that caused all this.   AAA has relocated us to Marriott Residence Inn to stay while the demolition and tile removing is taking place.  Hopefully we are on our way to put in new tile, paint before we leave for Maui in a week and a half but so far AAA has been just great!!!



Hey Cathy, 

My GE ice system just broke again. Same part. Luckily, this time it froze "closed" and no water could reach the freezer. 

Piece of miserable junk.  

This time it's under warranty because they just fixed it 2 months ago.  If it breaks again, I'm buying a Sub-Zero.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 22, 2009)

*What type of lawyer should I get?*

*(Merged with original thread on this topic for continuity. - DeniseM Moderator)*

Over 1-1/2 months ago I wrote about our two yr old GE refrigerator icemaker flooding our whole downstairs; tile floors being torn up, etc.  Today we finally got all the repairs done and it looks like costs have surpassed $40,000!  

We think we need a lawyer to help retrieve the many costs that AAA insurance won't cover like the $1000 deductible and some other gross inconveniences.  What type of attorney would best serve us?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MelBay (Jul 22, 2009)

Who do you plan to sue?  GE?  Was it under warranty?  (not that I'm sure that matters)

I was a paralegal in a past life and the firm I worked for always sent cases like this to a product liability lawyer.


----------



## Stricky (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you ask AAA if they are subrogating? That will give you a general idea of your chances. If they say "yes, of course we are", I would contact an  attorney. If they say no, I would ask some questions and see what their reasoning is. They will typically do some legal searches to see if the problem you had was ever in court before and what the outcome was. It might be enough info to help you determine your course of action.


----------



## Beverley (Jul 22, 2009)

Blues said:


> I've learned to really hate GE Appliance division.  We're in the middle of a full kitchen remodel, and put in a GE gas stove.  The contractor converted to propane for us.  Note that the conversion kit is included with the appliance, and is dirt simple.  You flip a switch on the regulator from the natural gas to the propane position, and you replace the little brass orifice on each of the 4 burners.  That's it.
> 
> But the flames were way too high.  The lowest setting on the "precision simmer" burner produced an inch flame, and burned everything.  So I called GE.  After voice mail h3ll (of course), I got a service rep and explained the problem.
> "Was it installed by a GE qualified technician?"
> ...



Take this exact scenario and just change the "stove" to "washing machine" although not gas.  My daughter and SIL bought a GE Profile washer when they moved in to the house they bought 2.5 years ago.  This was a nightmare and it broke down three times in the first year.  The scene was much the same  but the 3rd :annoyed: GE certified repair guy was very thorough and ordered all (and I do mean all) new parts such that the only thing that remains original is the outside case.    This was a "lemon" but no way were we able to get GE to step up to that.   Sooo next best was having everything replaced and then arguing until they extended the warranty 6 mos.    So far so good.  

Beverley


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 23, 2009)

GE and the part was under warranty.  The icemaker didn't stop pouring water into its container (all night) and we came down to a flooded 1000 sf of house.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 23, 2009)

yes, AAA IS subrogating and actually is in the process right now.  We are out the $1000 deductible right now plus a tremendous amount of extra inconveniences like living in our bedroom -- eating, sleeping and watching TV for weeks.  The downstairs (living, family, dining and kitchen) were inhabitable.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 23, 2009)

MelBay -- thank you -- that sounds like the right type.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

I would have the house inspected for mold. Good Luck..


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 25, 2009)

bobcat: The Flood Control people pulled out our lower kitchen cabinets(supporting the granite tops with sticks), removed the wood stuff on lower walls, tore up 1000 sf of floor tiles and kept blowers going for two solid weeks. They even taped all of our air vents upstairs.  They have certified we are mold-free, thank goodness.


----------

